# Laminated pergola beams



## fortcollinsjerry (May 19, 2009)

This summer I am going to laminate up 8 curved pergola beams about 1 1/2" thick X 6" wide by 10 - 12 feet long. I've done bent wood laminates on a small scale with a shop made fixture some years ago for a furniture project so I have a pretty good idea what I'm getting myself into. Preparation and planning are essential to success on something like this. Time is not an issue.

My present issue is how do I calculate an order for the Lath, the same way I buy lumber - by calculating the BF? Or is lath sold per foot?

Any suggestions where to order would be helpful too.

Today is the first day of the design process so I'm also open to any wisdom from others who have done this. I've had the idea percolating in my head for a while and I finally started doing design sketches.


----------

